# guinea pig/rabbit runs



## Alan Hobden (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone please recommend the best surface on which to put a run?
Grass gets eaten very quickly and soon turns to mud in wet weather.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My rabbits have my entire garden, but my guineas are on paving slabs, raised so they dont flood if it rains.

No idea if thats the best, but it works for me and is nice and easy to keep clean.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say slabs or concrete personally.

*Heidi*


----------

